# What I've been working on!



## robert flynt (May 30, 2017)

One is SG2 high carbon steel and two are VG10 S/S with the rest being stainless clad steel with VG10 core. Sorry pictures do not do the pictures justice was in a hurry, my bad!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Foot Patrol (May 30, 2017)

Awesome set of knives @robert flynt I am really liking 3 and 5. Which steel are these and I assume they are forge welded W's?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 30, 2017)

Robert You are the Man....I love these....especially the bottom one. Where in the world you getting the Damascus from?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 30, 2017)

LOL I found it, gonna grab me some....USAKnifemaker.com......


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 30, 2017)

OOPS....not gonna, I can't do the heat treat and annealing ....


----------



## Nature Man (May 30, 2017)

Those are awesome! #3 is magnificent! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 30, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Robert You are the Man....I love these....especially the bottom one. Where in the world you getting the Damascus from?


Those are ones I cold forge my self and they are patterns I developed my self to break up the straight lines in the clad steel.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 30, 2017)

Foot Patrol said:


> Awesome set of knives @robert flynt I am really liking 3 and 5. Which steel are these and I assume they are forge welded W's?


No 3 is a non stainless called SG2 and no 5 is a stainless with VG10 core The pattern is one I developed and I call it Tremor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## robert flynt (May 30, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> LOL I found it, gonna grab me some....USAKnifemaker.com......


You can buy it from Daniel O Malley the owner of the Blade Forum. He and a fellow with the last name of Burke are the US distributors. You will have to pattern it your self to break up the straight lines. It can be a problem to grind because of the center core. It has to be ground the same amount on both sides.


----------



## robert flynt (May 30, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> OOPS....not gonna, I can't do the heat treat and annealing ....


Doesn't have to be annealed and you can send it to Peters Heatreating, for a fee they will heat treat them for you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 31, 2017)

Those are just fantastic Robert! 
Hard to puck a favorite but I would have to go with 1 and 2 firvthe grinds and #4 fir the win. That's just a sexy knife

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (May 31, 2017)

The knifes look great, one of the things I would like to do just have not had time nor the shop area to dedicate to it. But hopefully in the future I will get a chance, I would really like to start blacksmithing again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (May 31, 2017)

Top shelf work as usual!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (May 31, 2017)

Robert thank you so much for putting up with my questions, I did not know about someone else doing the heat treating, pm me please with details on what form to send them....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## robert flynt (May 31, 2017)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> Robert thank you so much for putting up with my questions, I did not know about someone else doing the heat treating, pm me please with details on what form to send them....


Not sure about the procedure they have since I've only consulted them about the procedure for heat treating some Crowly steel. I started doing my own heat treating after Paul Bos retired. He was the best in the business and worked for Buck knives. He did train someone to replace him and they do heat treating for custom knife makers if anyone on the west coast is interested.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 31, 2017)

Wow....just wow...I cant pick a favorite.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (May 31, 2017)

@robert flynt Loving the pattern on the last one, are you using a cold chisel to forge the lines in?


----------



## robert flynt (May 31, 2017)

bench1holio said:


> @robert flynt Loving the pattern on the last one, are you using a cold chisel to forge the lines in?


I used a bolt cutter.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## bamafatboy (Jun 1, 2017)

Very nice knives, I like em all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Jun 2, 2017)

Wow! Those are some beautiful blades over there. Love each and every one! And the tremor pattern is pretty cool! :)
Loris

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 4, 2017)

Wow

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

